# [Aiuto] Installazione Gnome

## Kin93

Ho installato Xorg, e poi ho dato il comando emerge gnome. Dopo che aveva scaricato e compilato tutti i pacchetti, andai sull'handbook e seguii la guida apposita. Ma due cose:

```
echo "exec gnome-session" > ~/.xinitrc
```

 Come lo faccio il simbolo "~"?

Immagino sia questo il problema, dato che quando do Startx mi va in schermata nera e mi si spegne lo schermo (immagino l'avvio del solo Xorg).

Come posso fare?

----------

## k01

evita il file .xinitrc, modifica /etc/conf.d/xdm, e la variabile DISPLAYMANAGER la setti a gdm invece che xdm. poi dai /etc/init.d/xdm start e rc-update add xdm default per aggiungerlo al runlevel default. ovviamente prima dell'emerge di gnome dovresti aver settato in make.conf la variabile VIDEO_CARDS inserendo i driver per la tua scheda video. nel caso che xorg comunque non funzionasse, trovi i log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, che possono aiutare a far chiarezza

----------

## Kin93

Ecco, una altro errore documentato dalla ma macchina fotografica:

http://i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp306/Kin1993/Upload%20Vari/IMG_5918.jpg

Che ve ne pare?

----------

## marziods

 *Kin93 wrote:*   

> Ecco, una altro errore documentato dalla ma macchina fotografica:
> 
> http://i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp306/Kin1993/Upload%20Vari/IMG_5918.jpg
> 
> Che ve ne pare?

 

se hai installato gnome devi avviarlo con gdm... qui invece sembra che tu voglia usare xdm (kde)

prova così:

```
 rc-update add gdm default
```

```
rc-update del xdm
```

mandi mandi

----------

## Kin93

```
rc-update add gdm default
```

Risposta: 

```
rc-update: "/etc/init.d/gdm" not found; aborting
```

Non ce la farò mai -.-

----------

## dursino

Provo a darti una mano, visto che ho installato Gentoo da poco e queste cose anche a me li per li crearono ritardi.

xinitrc non lo modificare perchè se usi GDM non lo caga proprio ma lancia gnome di default.

Dai:

rc-update add xdm default

poi nano /etc/conf.d/xdm e modifichi cosi:

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

Gli aiuti che ti stanno arrivando presuppongono che nel kernel vi siano moduli adatti alla tua scheda video.

Se non è cosi controlla meglio l'handbook

----------

## marziods

 *Kin93 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rc-update add gdm default
> ```
> ...

 

mmmm scusami... allora dai prima un 

```
emerge gdm
```

quindi il comando che ti ho dato in precedenza.

@dursino perche usare xdm quando gdm nasce per gnome?

mandi mandi

----------

## dursino

Ma infatti io voglio che usi gdm.

Gli ho detto di settare gdm tramite quel file di config.

Mi pare di aver capito che xdm sia il login grafico di X .

Settando quella variabile come gli ho detto, dice a xdm di usare gdm .

Sono però nuovo di Gentoo e non son sicuro di ciò che ho detto.

Però l'handbook dice di fare cosi

----------

## Kin93

 *Quote:*   

> Dai: 
> 
> rc-update add xdm default 
> 
> poi nano /etc/conf.d/xdm e modifichi cosi: 
> ...

 

Già fatto, guardare la prima schermata di errore.[/code]

----------

## marziods

se hai emerso gdm aggiungerlo ad rc-update dovrebbe risolverti il problema...

una cosa, hai inserido hald in rc-update?

----------

## Onip

 *marziods wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @dursino perche usare xdm quando gdm nasce per gnome?
> 
> 

 

perchè il servizio all'avvio si chiama xdm sia che tu faccia partire gdb, kdm, xdm o fragoladm. Il login manager grafico si configura, come stato detto, in /etc/conf.d/xdm.

meglio documentarsi prima di sparare a caso le cose e confondere gli altri...

----------

## marziods

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *marziods wrote:*   
> 
> @dursino perche usare xdm quando gdm nasce per gnome?
> 
>  
> ...

 

lungi da me dal voler confodere alcuno; ma ti assicuro che il mio /etc/conf.d/xdm è settato su xdm... mentre se fai rc-update -s è settato su gdm il quale è un link a /usr/bin/gdm ... ancora nessun riferimento a xdm ... 

ora visto che io sono confuso e tu documentato mi spieghi perchè nonostante quanto dici tu e la guida di gnome su gentoo il sistema funziona comunque utilizzando gdm direttamente e senza riferimenti nell'xdm in conf.d??? 

ti ringrazio fin da ora

mandi mandi

----------

## viralex

se non hai fatto strane modifiche a mano dovresti avere come servizio solo "xdm" quindi con rc-update dovresti vedere xdm in default.

da /etc/conf.d/xdm dovresti mettere uno di questi:  xdm | gdm | kdm | slim .....

come dice onip

avvii gnome usando .xinitrc? o da inittab? vedi il pannello di login di gdm o hai l'autologin?

----------

## Onip

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gnome-config.xml , sezione 3.

In aggiunta

 *Il mio sistema wrote:*   

> # rc-update -s
> 
>                acpid | battery      default                  
> 
>            alsasound |         boot                          
> ...

 

lo script di init gdm non esiste ( guarda in /etc/init.d ), ma ne esiste uno generico chiamato xdm (proprio come il login manager lightweight). le impostazioni (cioè il dm da usare) sono, come per tutti gli script di init in /etc/conf.d .

Se poi tu hai un tuo script personalizzato allora è un altro paio di maniche, ma ugualmente non è una soluzione da proporre ad un neofita.

----------

## marziods

questo è il mio:

```
rc-update -s

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               fcron |      default                  

                 gdm |      default                  

                 gpm |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

 system-tools-backen |      default                  

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot 
```

però forse a ben pensarci, ma non ne sono sicuro, forse ho linkato io gdm con 

```
ln -s /usr/bin/gdm -t  /etc/init.d/  
```

di fatto 

```
ls -al /etc/init.d/gdm 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12  7 nov 16.05 /etc/init.d/gdm -> /usr/bin/gdm

```

però mi sembra una soluzione carina... che ne dite? potrebbe essere una alternativa... anche non così complessa...

e scusate se ho creato confusione... 100 frustate per me  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## viralex

gli script di init sono spesso associati a demoni che possono esser fatti partire con start stop e altri comandi.

se fai un link di quel tipo potresti avere dei problemi...

variabili d'ambiente non settate, lingua non caricata correttamente

poi il sistema di init non sa quali sono le dipendenze e l'ordine di avvio relativo agli altri demoni.

guardati /etc/init.d/xdm e /etc/X11/startDM.sh

----------

## marziods

 *viralex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi il sistema di init non sa quali sono le dipendenze e l'ordine di avvio relativo agli altri demoni.
> 
> guardati /etc/init.d/xdm e /etc/X11/startDM.sh

 

spiegati meglio... che cosa potrebbe comportare? è da un paio di mesetti che tutto funziona egregiamente, nonostante un problema con utf ... che non dipendeva assolutamente da gdm... 

perchè la mia conf dovrebbe essere errata? non fraintendere non è polemica ma semplice 'necessita di conoscere'   :Laughing: 

mandi

----------

## Kin93

 *Quote:*   

> perchè il servizio all'avvio si chiama xdm sia che tu faccia partire gdb, kdm, xdm o fragoladm. Il login manager grafico si configura, come stato detto, in /etc/conf.d/xdm. 

 

E questo l'avevo fatto, e mi aveva dato quell'errore.

----------

## dursino

 *Kin93 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   perchè il servizio all'avvio si chiama xdm sia che tu faccia partire gdb, kdm, xdm o fragoladm. Il login manager grafico si configura, come stato detto, in /etc/conf.d/xdm.  
> 
> E questo l'avevo fatto, e mi aveva dato quell'errore.

 

Ma quell'errore dice proprio che non hai settato quella variabile o che non hai installato xdm.

Prova a dare emerge xdm e vedi cosa ti dice.

----------

## Kin93

Eppure avevo dato compilato sia Xorg che Gnome, bha. Ora riprovo.

----------

## Kin93

```
emerge xdm
```

 mi dà l'errore che non riesce a scaricare il pacchetto 

```
x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1
```

```
emerge gdm
```

 non riesce a finire di compilare "cups".

----------

## Kin93

Up

----------

## Onip

xdm non ti serve, lascialo perdere.

per quanto riguarda gdm, devi postare l'errore che ti viene restituito, altrimenti è difficile aiutarti.

Nota che l'errore di solito inizia un po' di righe sopra a dove emerge inizia a lamentarsi e a mandare delle scrittacce rosse.

----------

